# My crappy looking 300ZX in project mode.



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well here they all are. I don't have a host yet so can't just post the pics..
All are from 90-200KB large. Sorry for the crappy quality. The cam is all I got right now.

1987 300ZX Turbo 
Passenger T-Top off 
Engine


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no one wants to comment


----------



## DownSouth300 (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like a great base, b/c anything u do to it will help it in someway. lol j/p. nice car


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No rust. Turbo still works.

Getting the clutch replased (See more info about that in the Z31 board under (Clutch pedal dropped to floor)

Engine still works great

My plan is within 1 year have it back to mint condition


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

As "crappy" as you say it is, it's still faster than my car.









I like it. Nice classic!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahh I over-exagerated... The car is awesome. The body appearence is crappy is what I meant. Everything else is FUGGIN awesome


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

restoring cars is costly, if you do the work yourself it's cheaper. make sure it's a car you love, having a car you spent 5x the bluebook on and don't like is no fun.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I already got the love Updating my list of problems with it right now

I got a list of what is screwed up and what I have fixed so far


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

here are the pics...i hate links...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what the hell...they were working a second ago...sorry...someone else try to host them


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just wanted so show you what all I am fixing right now


Gas Door Doesn’t Open – Found problem. Not hooked up but can be opened
Speedometer – Pulse Generator might be the problem.
Clutch – Throw out bearing. 
Cooling Gauge – Loose Connection
Running Hot? – Don’t know if this is true yet
Squeaky Belt – Belt needs to be replaced
T-Top on driver side – Temporary fix
Hatchback latch – Latch Stuck and cable either not hooked up or broke
Passenger Door inside latch – Broken Handle
Air Conditioning and Heating – Hooked back up.
Air Conditioner – Recharge
Headlights Motors – 15A Fuse fixed it
Boost Gauge – I have only seen it move once. Maybe Broke?
Seats – Need to be replaced, covered, or reupholstered.
Oil Pressure Gauge – At Idle shows 0psi
Oil Temp. Gauge – Not hooked up. Sensor?
Oil Temp and Pressure gauge – All bulbs burned out
Air Box Couplers – Dry rotted. Need to be replaced or taken out with K&N
Side-marker lights – Put bulbs in.
Theft System – Doesn’t work?
Electric Radiator Fan – Bad motor?
Fog Lights – Bulbs need to be replace (Xenon) 
License Plate Light – Bulb burned out?
Tail-Light Lenses – Heat cracked (Need to be replaced)
Windshield Wiper Fluid tank – Bad plumbing and pump
Driver and Pass. Red Door Lights – Not working (Bulbs are fine)
Front Air Dam – Needs to be replaced (Cracked off)
Engine Clean – Clean the engine


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> The body appearence is crappy is what I meant.


Looks good to me :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey check out the site again I posted some more pics last night


----------

